# carved black ash burl bowl



## isaacrapelje (Jun 24, 2016)

I just finished up a carved black ash burl bowl. The pictures are not great because it was overcast but it is a nice piece of wood. I had this thing sitting around for a while because I did not want to finish sanding it. I purchased a 2 inch air sander from Harbor Freight to try out and really like how well it can get into tight spaces.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 1


----------



## jasonb (Jun 24, 2016)

That's cool. I like how the bowl appears to be coming/morphing out of the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jun 24, 2016)

Nicely done, and a stunning piece of wood!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow that is super uber sexy. Love everything about it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2016)

WOW- I can smell it from here- how big??


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2016)

And to add VERY NICE work!!!!


----------



## isaacrapelje (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Mike, The piece is roughly 14 x 13 x 4 and you are right Black Ash does have a characteristic smell.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 24, 2016)

That is just beautiful! One of the coolest things I've seen! Tony


----------



## SnydersGarden (Jun 24, 2016)

wow!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 24, 2016)

that thing is stunning


----------



## DKMD (Jun 24, 2016)

That's cool, Isaac!


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 24, 2016)

Outta this world! Awesome job


----------



## Ray D (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 24, 2016)

:: And it is a fabulous piece.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 24, 2016)

That's an eye popper! What other tools did you use for carving?


----------



## scrimman (Jun 24, 2016)

That wood looks like a major storm as seen from the space station! Wowza! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 25, 2016)

Wow - I can't imagine how many hours are in that carved by hand.... nice job

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## isaacrapelje (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't know if I would say this is hand carved. When I think of hand carved I think with a chisel and hammer and no power tools. I definitely used power tools in hand to carve this, I just don't have the patience or skill to carve by hand. I rough out the bowls with an angle grinder with carbide teeth, then sand with an angle grinder and radom orbital sander.


----------

